# Kemp pushing for final Bulls roster spot



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Kemp seeks Bulls' final roster spot

Sorry if old.



> CHICAGO - With most needs met, an open roster spot and two weeks until training camp begins, the Chicago Bulls have the luxury of working out a wide variety of players to see if something strikes their fancy.
> 
> But few could have imagined this: Shawn Kemp will visit the Berto Center this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow... now that's not something I would have expected to see.

If he's 10% of what he used to be, he's worth a roster spot. And if he's really down to 257lbs, he probably is.

In related news, sales of chastity belts in the Chicagoland area have suddenly skyrocketed.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

there is no chance that kemp is going to be on the bulls...

the closest he would have gotten to be on the team was when they were close to pulling off the trade of pippen and kemp.

kemps is not going to be a bull. his not going to be put on a nba jersey all together anymore...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> there is no chance that kemp is going to be on the bulls...
> 
> the closest he would have gotten to be on the team was when they were close to pulling off the trade of pippen and kemp.
> 
> kemps is not going to be a bull. his not going to be put on a nba jersey all together anymore...


Well, the Bulls are at least letting him in the door, so I have to imagine there's some chance.

Yeah, I'm a little surprised of that myself, but they wouldn't bother if they wouldn't sign him under any circumstances.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

MikeDC said:


> Well, the Bulls are at least letting him in the door, so I have to imagine there's some chance.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a little surprised of that myself, but they wouldn't bother if they wouldn't sign him under any circumstances.


but sometimes players being brought in to try out for teams can be decieving. it could be for many reasons other than the fact that they want to sign that particualr player. i could be a agents pull on a particular organisation, or having influence or favours. it could be kemp that asked for a favour to allow them to try him out, which could be likely with his connection with skiles. 

so at times its just not as cut and dry as to what we're lead to believe, but then again sometimes it is...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

unexected! Wonder if he has any game left? Enough to make the club?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

What, exactly, is Kemp's jib score?

-12? -8?

I can't believe that Pax would even let him near the Berto Center door.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Wasn't he arrested for some kind of possession this Summer? I don't see him on this roster at all. The influence kemp would be for the young guys do not mix at all. Pax best bet would be to bring in professional atheletes and that have stayed out of trouble, hell why haven't they called AD by now?


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm not too sure. I was actually expecting AD to be signed at the beginning of the offseason. Maybe he is bitter about the trade.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

bill russell is 1% of what he used to be. it's a toss up

(jk mikedc...)


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I got the feeling from the DeClercq article that Andy offered himself to the Bulls, who thought it would be churlish to say no. They didn't go after him - he found them.

Hopefully, this Kemp thing worked the same way.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Wasn't he arrested for some kind of possession this Summer?


Pretty sure, all I know is that I supported a decision to atleast let him try out last year and not too long after I looked quite the fool. Oh god, my twin 3 month old nephews must have restored some of my faith in people, because even after that, I still see him possessing some value. How pathetic is that! Thankfully it's not as a basketball player or a locker room presence, but as a real example to show our youngings what taking things for granted (amongst other things :tongue can do.
If he's signed, I hope that he doesn't get to see the court at all, as it most likely means that Skiles is desperate or that someone is injured, two things I don't want to see happen.



> I got the feeling from the DeClercq article that Andy offered himself to the Bulls, who thought it would be churlish to say no. They didn't go after him - he found them.
> 
> Hopefully, this Kemp thing worked the same way.


Maybe Paxson could be using this as a test to see if our youngings can handle having a questionable player on the team. Who knows, but the answer could determine who our next acquisition is.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Maybe Kemp paid his money to get the chance:

http://www.nba.com/bulls/community/fantasy_060821.html


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

JPTurbo said:


> I'm not too sure. I was actually expecting AD to be signed at the beginning of the offseason. Maybe he is bitter about the trade.


I doubt Pax was bringing him back anyway.

AD said he only wanted to play for the bulls or indiana but he wasn't leaning towards coming back.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

in his day, kemp was a top 15 baller. however, having immaturely taken his career for granted i'm of the belief that kemp may be seeking redemption for the years he wasted. personally, i could see where skiles and he may have some indiana connection and skiles' ability to relate to certain guys could be a positive _in this instance_. i'd support kemp being on the roster ahead of the prior TWS being dangled as 15th men.

imo, this could in some ways be a rasheed wallace kind of move (not as big obviously), the type that flies under the radar yet turns out to be huge over the course of the season. i'd rather have what kemp brings at 36 WITH something to prove than hoping any of the other candidates develop and help this season particularly. further, ben wallace and PJ brown and to a lesser degree griffin will be the steadying influences in the locker room and could keep shawn in check. 

kemp was neither a troublemaker or a locker room cancer type from what i recall, he and payton were the leaders of the championship contending sonics, but at this point a big with talent can only help, no matter where on the bench he ends up. i'd also suspect that if he's signed he'll warrant minutes based on his ability or what's left of it.

TWS= 3 white stiffs.....

jib is highly overrated.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Inconsequential regardless of the outcome. I'm glad to see the team is being creative it its efforts to fill out the roster though.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I love the fact that the Bulls are getting "walk ons" trying out for the squad. I also like the fact that the Bulls have a good enough roster to believe that none of these guys make it unless they absolutely wow Skiles and Paxson. 

Kemp was a hell of a player in the day. It would be worth having Tyrus in attendence during the try out. "Hey Tyrus, this guy was you way back in the day and now he's trying out for a team at the age of 36, stay focused, work hard, don't do drugs and stay away from the cheese cake. "

I really hope Kemp is finally sober. If Shawn is clean, I am pulling for him. He was a good player at one time but that was many years ago.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The stint in rehab seems to qualify him for an NBA coaching position.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Retired since playing 79 games with Orlando in the 2002-03 season, Kemp, 36, has a past that includes a stint in rehabilitation for cocaine abuse, *two arrests for marijuana possession and weight problems*.


Man, I can't believe that a weight problem was a just cause to be arrested!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> Man, I can't believe that a weight problem was a just cause to be arrested!


This is a textbook example of why one should always, unfailingly, and consistently employ the serial comma.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

BULLHITTER said:


> jib is highly overrated.


Sometimes "born again jib" is the strongest. The shot at redemption.

Shawn definitely has something to prove to the world, if he is serious.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

November 11, 2006
Chicago

Kemp Knows This Is His Last Chance


Once upon a time, Shawn Kemp was the Reign Man, with the world at his feet. 

Now, after a decade of injuries, addictions, betrayals and humiliations, he has elbowed his way back into the best basketball league in the world, a league that has shunned him for over five years.

"Man, it's good to be working again. Just to be here with the guys, it means everything," he says.

...

Kemp and Gordon became fast friends during Kemp's first workouts in the Berto Center in September.

"He's not getting a lot of minutes yet, but I think he's been great to have on the team. Ever since I came here, I didn't feel like there was anybody I could go to when things got tough. But Shawn, he's been through everything I've been through, and he's really helping me deal with everything. He's been the main man on a team, he's had battles with coaches, he's been to the finals, everything. And, a lot of people have given him a raw deal, but he's still in here swinging. And I respect that, and I think we recognized that in each other right away."

That's not the only reason Gordon and Kemp can usually be found together on road trips.

"He may have been out five years, but he still knows all the best restaurants in every city," Gordon laughed.

...

Excerpted from the Pax's Seventh Circle of Hell Times-Picayune. Link


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Sometimes "born again jib" is the strongest. The shot at redemption.


very true, very true.......*especially * the redemption part.


----------



## gregorius (Apr 26, 2005)

lol this has gotta be pure fiction.

maybe he _is_ headed to the Berto but not for a tryout..

he could be giving a speech on how not to conduct oneself in the NBA...our young guys would be well advised to listen.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> I love the fact that the Bulls are getting "walk ons" trying out for the squad. I also like the fact that the Bulls have a good enough roster to believe that none of these guys make it unless they absolutely wow Skiles and Paxson.
> 
> Kemp was a hell of a player in the day. It would be worth having Tyrus in attendence during the try out. "Hey Tyrus, this guy was you way back in the day and now he's trying out for a team at the age of 36, stay focused, work hard, don't do drugs and stay away from the cheese cake. "
> 
> I really hope Kemp is finally sober. If Shawn is clean, I am pulling for him. He was a good player at one time but that was many years ago.



Bulls should make this tryout a reality show... "The 15th Man"

In the paraphrased words of Henny Youngman... You'll never be a total waste, you can always be used as a bad example.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I haven't read any of the posts, but a few thoughts...

If it is for the last roster spot for a 1 year deal, I'm game. While the excitement for Kemp is largely due to him being my favorite PF back in this prime. The guy was a physical specimen. This is a low risk high reward. If he screws up, he is cut immediately. But I see Tyrus having the ability to become a Baby Reign Man, back when Kemp was a top 3 PF in the league. Tyrus has the demeanor and athletic skills of a Kemp. Possibly a more Raw post-game, but you can see the resemblance. If Kemp is in somewhat shape, the guy can hit the J and we could use his size. Its worth a try. It's not like guys such as Lampe or DeClerque are going anywhere.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kemp was the human highlight reel of PFs. He would dunk it on your face, and reject the hell out of you. The guy was great. His J was a little shaky until he got overweight. But man, if Tyrus can become 'The Reign Man II', we have found our PF for the next 12 years.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Bulls should make this tryout a reality show... "The 15th Man"


Ingenious.


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't see what harm he can do

He's 36 with 3 years off from the league

He can mentor Tryus's GAME

He's probably got a good 15-16 points a game left in him in the right situation and I'm praying they sign him


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

I wonder what his influence would be on Sweetney. "Hey Sweets...don't eat that doughnut!" or Hey Sweets....you gonna eat that doughtnut?"


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I remember him still having some skills, even while overweight, in Cleveland. I know that even those years are long past but it just goes to show me that he can still do damage even without his physique.

If he gave us 5 and 4 in 15 mpg, I'd be pretty happy. That would be fairly near what he was getting his last few years in the league (2002-2003, 6.8 and 5.7 in 20). If he's really in better shape than he was then, I'd like to take a long look at him.

I feel like in terms of bad jib, he's too old and too beat up to have any teeth left to damage the locker room. And it's very, VERY easy to cut a guy like that in an instant.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I have a feeling he won't make the cut. As gifted as he once was he is now a squandered talent. Of course you never know, he may still have some legs on him after all but I seriously doubt it. Too much partying and partying. I imagine the last spot will go to Schenscher or Lampe and thats probably a good move. Schenscher, while not winning any awards for his atheleticism, does have size and a little skill. Besides which he is a pretty smart player. Lampe has good potential and quite a bit of game his self as well as some length which I know Skiles has to like. I'd probably go with Lampe personally as he has more potential than Luke. If Miles was still an option I would be very curious to see what he can do in the L. It would be fun to sit in on practice and see how Kemps getting along. If he was playing pretty well and assured Skiles & Pax he would behave then I wouldn't have a problem if they decided to take a flyer on him. I guess the good news is that if we see Kemp actually make the cut we will know with Pax/Skiles it will be strictly for basketball reasons which means Kemp really will have something left.


ACE


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Shawn Kemp, left, confers with Bulls coach Scott Skiles, right.

---------------
This is a no-risk move. 
* The Bulls are no longer, if they ever were, at risk to bad influences. Ben, PJ? Kirk with World Championship experience? Duhon spending the summer rehabbing his back by becoming the first non-Eskimo to swim Hudson Bay? Do I even need to mention Thabo? If Kemp acts up, they'll toss his ***.

* That being said, he's got every reason to be good. He's never been known as a bad guy on the team, and he's got a history with Skiles.

* And here's the thing. If he's really in shape, he's got more talent in his pinkie than Sweetney's got in his big lard ***. At 36 but not having played much in the past few years, there's no reason to think he couldn't come in and play better than we should expect any of our current backups. And if he doesn't, it's no loss.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

No-show Kemp blows chance

Kemp experienced travel problems late Sunday night but still arrived in Chicago early Monday morning. Instead of working out with the Bulls, he traveled to his hometown of Elkhart, Ind., to visit an ailing relative.

Click here to find out more! 
Kemp, 36, who retired in 2003 after 14 seasons because of weight issues, also missed a planned workout with Dallas earlier this year.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...8bulls,1,4475143.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Future said:


> No-show Kemp blows chance
> 
> Kemp experienced travel problems late Sunday night but still arrived in Chicago early Monday morning. Instead of working out with the Bulls, he traveled to his hometown of Elkhart, Ind., to visit an ailing relative.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, I guess this isn't a surprise.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Given the choice between Him and Schensche... guh. I pray he gets a new workout day. Even at 275, he has more skill then Luke... C'mon Skiles, get your boy a make-up date.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

Is Antonio Davis officially retired?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This is one time where I willt ake chemistry of the team over bad apple.

Just Say No To Hemp..err Kemp


----------



## MoJo8888 (Aug 15, 2002)

*No-Show Kemp Blows Chance With Bulls*

Shawn Kemp's planned workout at the Berto Center never materialized Monday, and it's unlikely the six-time NBA All-Star will receive another invitation from the Bulls



cool... i dont want shawn kemp on the roster anyways...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: No-Show Kemp Blows Chance With Bulls*

sniff sniff

No, that's not me crying...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: No-Show Kemp Blows Chance With Bulls*

Thanks for the catch. However, this was already pointed out in the other Kemp thread, so I'm going to merge.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

why is everyone forgeting that he is 36? id rather AD over Kemp any day of the week, any month of the year, any year of the century! sure AD at his prime wasn't never close to the talent as kemp was at his prime, but AD was consitent, and always did things the right way, and remained a good character player, where as kemp on the other hand..

also as kemps career progressed, he gradully started to move his game away from the basket and became a midrange jump shooting powerforward, and not a consistent one at that. he left his post game in seattle and once he got traded it was all downhill from there.

id rather go with someone young over kemp without a thought. you can argue all you want about his past glories but thats almost a decade past, and add to boot his bad character, his not a good fit. plus don't we want a big who actually plays in the paint??

NEXT!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

> Scheduled to play pick-up games with the Bulls veterans on Monday, Kemp was a no-show. He cited a family emergency as the reason, but it’s unlikely he’ll be given another opportunity with the Bulls. Kemp was a long shot to make the final roster, anyway.


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp

case closed!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Can't say I'm surprised that he didn't show up.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Future said:


> No-show Kemp blows chance
> 
> Kemp experienced travel problems late Sunday night but still arrived in Chicago early Monday morning. Instead of working out with the Bulls, he traveled to his hometown of Elkhart, Ind., to visit an *ailing* relative.


Ailing = carrying.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Ailing = carrying.



LMAO, don't you mean "holding"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

So much for redemption.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://townsvillebulletin.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,7034,20441059%5E23769,00.html



> NBA obstacle clears Schenscher
> By Laine Clark
> 19sep06
> AN UNEXPECTED obstacle looks to have been cleared for Australia centre Luke Schenscher in his pursuit of an NBA contract at Chicago Bulls.
> ...


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Schenscher's only remaining rival for the final roster spot is former Orlando centre Andrew DeClercq.


I think Pax is looking at a number of people, and we may see a surprise addition to the squad. Luke is definitely a front runner, but Lampe shouldn't be out of the equation yet in my opinion.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Uh oh...it looks to me like a certain Aussie reporter has been reading a little KC Johnson before writing his own article...

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/15544540.htm

Retired since playing 79 games with Orlando in the 2002-03 season, Kemp, 36, has a past that includes a stint in rehabilitation for cocaine abuse, two arrests for marijuana possession and weight problems.

http://townsvillebulletin.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,7034,20441059%5E23769,00.html

His name has been blighted by a stint in rehabilitation for cocaine abuse, two arrests for marijuana possession and weight problems.

:uhoh: :naughty:

Plagerism is baaad, m'kay?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

It's almost as if Kemp is afraid. 

It's starting to get real late in free agency for Melvin Ely. Would the Harvey native be interested in a 1 year deal for the minimum to play at home? Ely would have to change his attitude to play on the Bulls roster but it could be the best thing for him. In the long run it could be real benefit for Ely.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

If Ely settles for a one year deal, he'll take Charlotte's QO of $3.31 million. If he thinks one year here at less than $1 million is more tempting than one year there at that price, then he could ask Bickerstaff to be a gentleman and rescind it. But it seems unlikely.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Sham said:


> If Ely settles for a one year deal, he'll take Charlotte's QO of $3.31 million. If he thinks one year here at less than $1 million is more tempting than one year there at that price, then he could ask Bickerstaff to be a gentleman and rescind it. But it seems unlikely.


Thanks Sham

I didn't know about the q/o.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ace20004u said:


> LMAO, don't you mean "holding"


I've used . . . errr . . . heard both. :2fing:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Uh oh...it looks to me like a certain Aussie reporter has been reading a little KC Johnson before writing his own article...
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/15544540.htm
> 
> ...


BTW, I emailed KC yesterday to show him the plagerism of his work that I found and to tell him how happy we were around here that he is writing on the Bulls beat again.

I don't have the magic touch Miz does with reporters, though. I never get replies...

What does she have that I don't?


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

If I had spent years trying to get back in the league, and I knew that if I had any shot at all to make it back, this was definitely my last one, and I had pulled every string to get a tryout ... someone would have to be pretty "ailing" for me to go see them instead. Very very ailing, is all I'm saying. It couldn't wait 4 hours, obviously.

Or, I would have to be jonesing. One of the two. And not carrying or holding.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ailing relative or no, the allure of Elkhart is always there...calling, calling.

http://www.elkhartindiana.org/content.php?id=26&c_id=133



> If you are looking for something to do, you're looking in the right place. Whatever your tastes or interests, events and attractions in and around Elkhart are without equal. From our Nationally famous Jazz Festival to one of America's largest County Fairs, to sporting events like the Great Race and the Head of the Elk Regatta, we draw artists, craftsmen, musicians, athletes, and spectators from around the globe. In addition to several National Museums and other unique attractions, we're also close to one of the World's largest Amish communities, and many other landmarks and leisure activities that will keep you entertained throughout the year. Click on any of these links to find out more about the enjoyable things you can see and do in Elkhart.


It is also just a stone's throw from the Studebaker museum in South Bend and several thousand Domers licking their wounds after the shellacking Michigan put on them last weekend.

Who WOULDN'T pass up the opportunity to work out for the Bulls to go to Elkhart?

Its not as happening an Indiana town as French Lick, but really...what town is?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

French Lick, of course, besides being the home town of His Whiteness, Larry Legend, has the claim to fame of bottling the sulfer springs in the area as "Pluto Water," with the catchy slogan "America's Laxative Mineral Water."



















MMMMM-MMMMM-Good!

_But, uh...I seem to have deviated off topic a teensy bit. Sorry._


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Plagerism is baaad, m'kay?


Lack of knowledge is bad as well.

The restatement of a fact that is common knowledge (and when you are dealing with people with public profile. "common" is hard to disprove) is not plagiarism.

There is absolutely zero chance this would be taken as plagiarism, if this were say a student's submission.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Lack of knowledge is bad as well.
> 
> The restatement of a fact that is common knowledge (and when you are dealing with people with public profile. "common" is hard to disprove) is not plagiarism.
> 
> ...


It is not simply a restatement of a common fact. There is an awkwardly worded phrase in the Chicago article, repeated verbatum in the Australian article.

_...a stint in rehabilitation for cocaine abuse, two arrests for marijuana possession and weight problems._


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

update 
my gf's cousin works at a baskin robbins and guess who pops in for a scoop? 
good ol kemp rolls in with his kid. he was very nice and posed for pics and talked a bit.
i'm told that he looked incredibly fit but the age was showing in the eyes.
anyways that is all


----------

